# In welchem gebiet von 78-80 Leveln?



## Razer08 (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen welches level gebiet ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
Das wichtiges ist eigentlich schnell von lvl 78 auf lvl 80 zu kommen und gute quest items.

Zur auswahl stehen:
Zul'Drak
Kristallklangwald
Die Sturmgipfel
Eiskrone


Gruß
Razer


----------



## Zesh123 (23. Dezember 2008)

Razer08 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen welches level gebiet ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
> Das wichtiges ist eigentlich schnell von lvl 78 auf lvl 80 zu kommen und gute quest items.
> ...




hm also ich habe von 79-80 Eiskrone gemacht direkt nach dem ich mitm sholazarbecken fertig war und es ging eig. recht gut voran aber würde dir trotzdem raten zuerst in die Sturmgipfel zu gehen. Kristallsangwald und zuldrak kannste vergessen


----------



## Bansai2006 (23. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/4


http://www.google.de/firefox?client=firefo...lla:defficial


----------



## Littelbigboss (23. Dezember 2008)

jo sturmgipfel und eiskrone sind für das lvl am besten


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2008)

Zesh123 schrieb:


> hm also ich habe von 79-80 Eiskrone gemacht direkt nach dem ich mitm sholazarbecken fertig war und es ging eig. recht gut voran aber würde dir trotzdem raten zuerst in die Sturmgipfel zu gehen. Kristallsangwald und zuldrak kannste vergessen


o_O Ich wurde in Zul'Drak 80 und weiss nicht was man daran vergessen kann, ist genauso spannend wie alle andern Ländereien auch.


----------



## Scotty1976 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab in den Sturmgipfel 78-79 gemacht und in der Eiskrone dann auf die 80.

Habe mir da die Dailys freigespielt.


----------



## Malakas (23. Dezember 2008)

ganz grosse Kino ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...am besten Wald von elwyn


----------



## Zesh123 (23. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Ich wurde in Zul'Drak 80 und weiss nicht was man daran vergessen kann, ist genauso spannend wie alle andern Ländereien auch.



Das ist meine Meinung, habe Zuldrak zwar auch durchgequestet(wegen dem achievement) aber ich fands einfach nur bescheuert.
Und Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone sind viel geiler durchzuquesten.


----------



## Blablub0r (23. Dezember 2008)

morgen^^
ich hab von 79 bis 80 in Eiskrone gelvlt und es war die hölle (zumindest ohne epic fly). Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstma Zul'Drak fertig machen oder wenn du ein epic fly mount hast Eiskrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## redhuman (23. Dezember 2008)

ich kann Davatar auch nur zustimmen selbst ich habe mein lvl 80 in Zul'Drak gemacht......villt liegt es daran das ich alle gebiete ausgiebieg durchgequestet habe aber eigentlich muss jeder spieler für sich selbst entscheiden wo er questen gehen will......du bekommst nämlich die selben ep wie wenn du ne grüne quest machst ich habs mal getestet ne grüne in Zul'Drak gab mir 21-25k+ ep und ne gelbe im Sturmgipfel gab mir nicht viel mehr........also eigentlich egal wo du deine quest beendest


----------



## Crystania (23. Dezember 2008)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/4
> 
> 
> http://www.google.de/firefox?client=firefo...lla:defficial



Boah bist du ein Held o.O Ich komm aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus.

Also ich bin 80 in Eiskrone geworden, Sturmgipfel war ich noch gar nicht *schäm*


----------



## Razer08 (23. Dezember 2008)

OK thx für die infos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

1. Antwort - Full QOUTE - n1 !!!! bekommst auch noch 2oo8 die goldende Himbeere, wenn meine Sister diesen Thread noch sieht, bekommst sogar nen Award 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Zum Thema, Ich würde dir vorschlagen, nicht zuviel zu Questen, sondern mehr in Inis gehen, warum ?
2.1 hat den Vorteil, wenn du mit lvl 80 die Quests machst, bekommst du mehr Gold
2.2 und du kannst dann gleich mit dem Equip Hero´s anfangen.


----------



## dUneking (23. Dezember 2008)

Scotty1976 schrieb:


> Ich hab in den Sturmgipfel 78-79 gemacht und in der Eiskrone dann auf die 80.
> 
> Habe mir da die Dailys freigespielt.


jo, hab ich auch gemacht, in sturmgipfel die prequest reihe für hodir, das gibt ordentlich ep..nebenbei halt bissl inis
und in eiskrone agentum und ritter prequests


----------



## Shizo. (23. Dezember 2008)

Zul Drak zuende dann Sturmgipfel


----------



## Kagon (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich level bis 80 in den Sturmgipeln und in Eiskrone, immer abwechselnd, wozu ich gerade Lust habe.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2008)

Zesh123 schrieb:


> Kristallsangwald und zuldrak kannste vergessen


Jo ist echt so,aber ich zwing mich gerade noch dorch zuldrak durch


----------



## Celladoor (23. Dezember 2008)

vor dem addon hab ich mir geschworen in den Kristallsangwald zu gehen, doch zum schluß war ich Eiskrone,
da es mir dort am besten gefiel und die Story echt nett ist.


----------



## Dropz (23. Dezember 2008)

Celladoor schrieb:


> vor dem addon hab ich mir geschworen in den Kristallsangwald zu gehen, doch zum schluß war ich Eiskrone,
> da es mir dort am besten gefiel und die Story echt nett ist.


Ich finde,dass Eiskrone so "finster" aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja die Quests für die Tiergötter waren mal besser, mal schlechter, aber die Quests in denen man als Zombie rumläuft fand ich echt super in Zul'Drak.


----------



## Thrainan (23. Dezember 2008)

Für Sturmgipfel spricht die Tatsache das man sich dort die Fraktion "Söhne Hodirs" freispielt. Diese verkaufen ja Rufabhängig die neuen Schulterverzauberungen. Je früher man die kennenlernt, desto eher hat man den Ruf. 
Auserdem ist die Questreihe dazu extrem lang und extrem toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeweezy (23. Dezember 2008)

eiskrone ftw


----------



## King-Merte (23. Dezember 2008)

mach alles außer eiskrone ^^ ich bin jetz 78 und hab nur 60% fliegen das ist die HÖLLE so langsam also falls du epic fliegen hast is eiskrone gut zu questen falls nich geh woanders hin ^^


----------



## Tade (23. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Für Sturmgipfel spricht die Tatsache das man sich dort die Fraktion "Söhne Hodirs" freispielt. Diese verkaufen ja Rufabhängig die neuen Schulterverzauberungen. Je früher man die kennenlernt, desto eher hat man den Ruf.
> Auserdem ist die Questreihe dazu extrem lang und extrem toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wollte ich gerade schreiben, danke dass du mir das erspart hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde dir aber mit lvl 78 empfehlen noch schnell das Sholazzarbecken mitzunehmen. 
Dort gibts angenehm viele Killquests, die sehr schnell gehen. 
Danach bin ich selber auch in die Sturmgipfel gegangen und da auch 80ig geworden. 
Was definitiv noch schneller gegangen wäre, wenn ich episches Fliegen gekonnt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airlight (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab irgendwie ganz komisch gequestet, mal hier mal da.

78 hab ich in Eiskrone gemacht bei der Argentumdingens da direkt am Anfang.
Danach bin ich Sturmgipfel gegangen, fand das vom Aussehen her viel toller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, dann wurd ich 79 und hatte immer noch haufenweiße PreQ (Von der Eisfestung da die eine lange, Hodirs, Brunnhilda und so)
Dann kann m an hinterher noch weiter oben ne menge Quest machen die ebenfalls viele FolgeQs haben, ja, dann wurd ich hinterher 80 und fands ganz toll, in so nem schönen Schneegebiet Lvl up gemacht zuhaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich kann Sturmgipfel nur Empfehlen, ich Queste gerade Eiskrone wegen Gold und so und bisher fand ich auch, das man da sehr viel Fliegen muss.
Hab zwar Epic Fluggestalt und so, aber trotzdem nervig wenn man da die ganze Zeit hoch und runter, und links und rechts fliegen muss.
Aber jedem das seine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, Airlight. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (23. Dezember 2008)

80 bin ich im Sholazarbecken geworden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du kannst theorethisch schon in ZulDrak 80 werden. Für die höheren Gebiete sprechen aber sicher die besseren Questbelohnungen ...

Schau dir am besten an, welche Fraktionen dir am ehesten was bringen. Ich hab mir z.B. erstmal bischen Ruf bei der Schwarzen Klinge erspielt, weil ich dort unbedingt ein Item wollte, da einfach nix besseres gedroppt ist. Argentumkreuzzug hab ich mir zumindest auf freundlich gespielt wegen dem Wappenrock. Danach hab ich die Söhne in Angriff genommen wegen der VZ ... 

ich habe selbst jetzt noch jede Menge Quests in Eiskrone und den Gipfeln offen, mache aber erstmal noch ZulDrak fertig. XD


----------



## neo1986 (23. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Ich wurde in Zul'Drak 80 und weiss nicht was man daran vergessen kann, ist genauso spannend wie alle andern Ländereien auch.


In der tat stimmt genau


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 2. Zum Thema, Ich würde dir vorschlagen, nicht zuviel zu Questen, sondern mehr in Inis gehen, warum ?
> 2.1 hat den Vorteil, wenn du mit lvl 80 die Quests machst, bekommst du mehr Gold
> 2.2 und du kannst dann gleich mit dem Equip Hero´s anfangen.




Das gabs doch schon in nem anderen Thread, wo viele übereingestimmt haben:

In Inis leveln lohnt in WoTLK nicht....da is so wenig Trashmob drin, dass man ausser man hat noch Qs offen , beim normalen questen sicher mehr EP bekommt.
V.a. wenn man viele kleine schnelle Qs abschliesst, die nahe beieinander liegen.

Und Equip hab ich mir selber gecraftet(Lederer), das gabs von den Q-Belohnungen der Ini-Qs, in denen ich in jede normale exakt 1x gegangen bin und das hat längst gereicht für Hero und auch Naxx (Hit fehlt/e etwas) - zumindest als DDler^^


Ich hab Tundra komplett (heisst jeweils Achievement),Fjord komplett,viel Drachenöde (komplett erst auf 80, hab paar Qs nicht gefunden),Grizzlyhügel komplett,Sholazaarbecken komplett und nach paar Qs dort war ich auch schon 80.

Dann hab ich Öde fertig gemacht, Sturmgipfel komplett und jetzt bin in Eiskrone am questen - zul´drak mach ich dann ev. noch wenn mir irgendwann fad ist - ich find das Gebiet einfach hässlich.


Also das Gebiet ist im Prinzip mehr oder weniger egal - aber EP für Mobkills bekommst du halt je nach Gegnerlevel mehr - von daher Sturmgipfel/Eiskrone oder ev. noch Sholazaarbecken.

Aber das geht eh so schnell, dass das völlig egal ist - machen würd ich dennoch nachher mit 80 überall alle Qs,da du 
1. Spass hast
2. sonst coole quests verpassen könntest (Phasing-Qs)
3. Dailys freischaltest
4. Ruf bekommst
5. leicht viel Gold machst
6. Achievements bekommst^^


----------

